# I Got a Gentle Reminder Today



## MrWhoopee (Jul 2, 2022)

I was removing the pin from some Torx security screws on the lathe today. Small, close work, so I had my cheaters on and was leaning in close so I could see. Suddenly I realized my head was being pulled towards the ways. Fortunately it was slow enough that I had time to realize that my braid had been snagged by the lead screw and reverse the power switch, freeing myself. Just lucky the QCGB wasn't set for 4 tpi.

How many times have I admonished an employee about something similar?


----------



## jbobb1 (Jul 2, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> I was removing the pin from some Torx security screws on the lathe today. Small, close work, so I had my cheaters on and was leaning in close so I could see. Suddenly I realized my head was being pulled towards the ways. Fortunately it was slow enough that I had time to realize that my braid had been snagged by the lead screw and reverse the power switch, freeing myself. Just lucky the QCGB wasn't set for 4 tpi.
> 
> How many times have I admonished an employee about something similar?


Luck was on your side today my friend!


----------



## brino (Jul 2, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> Luck was on your side today my friend!


....but let's not test it too often, okay?


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 2, 2022)

These are the best type of learning experiences - those that teach us a lesson WITHOUT us having to sacrifice a limb or something.  I had a similar lesson using a chainsaw recently.  It didn't cost me any limbs, but man I sure learned that lesson.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh boy, so glad you weren't injured!


----------



## WhyW8 (Jul 2, 2022)

WOW.. that was close..  Glad it turned the way it did!


----------



## snoopdog (Jul 2, 2022)

Glad you weren't injured, Seems like it takes these things from time to time , to keep us aware.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 2, 2022)

Wait, Mr. Whoopee has a braid????


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 2, 2022)

Wish I had to worry about my hair getting caught in the lathe .   Glad you're OK Mr. Whoop !


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 2, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Wish I had to worry about my hair getting caught in the lathe .



Even when I had hair, it was _*never *_in a braid!  What is he, some kind of hippie?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 2, 2022)

Glad your OK. Might need to get one of those clip on braids.  Mike


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 2, 2022)

Yeah, glad you are OK there bud.  That was close.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 2, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Wait, Mr. Whoopee has a braid????




That's what I was wondering.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 2, 2022)

Sorry, I didn't mean to make light of this serious incident, so grateful it didn't end badly. Just not how I pictured you....

John


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 3, 2022)

I think they call it "truth in advertising".  I should talk, my avatar photo is from 20 years ago when my hair was mostly brown.

Bruce


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 3, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Even when I had hair, it was _*never *_in a braid!  What is he, some kind of hippie?


That's "unrepentant old hippie" to you.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 3, 2022)

I remember having hair..


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 3, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> That's "unrepentant old hippie" to you.


Mr. Whoop ! You have some logs to attend to !   Great pic .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 3, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Mr. Whoop ! You have some logs to attend to !   Great pic .


That picture was taken up at Lassen N.P., they frown on chainsaws there. But you are correct, they are just not logs yet, still trees.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 3, 2022)

btw, why aren't you tucking your braid/pony tail into your shirt... just leave a little slack at the top so you are not pulling it all the time, or put it in a sack.. I would hate to see you with your scalp ripped off.. I'm sure the wife would not like that either. 

that's a rhetorical question... no need to answer.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 3, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> btw, why aren't you tucking your braid/pony tail into your shirt... just leave a little slack at the top so you are not pulling it all the time, or put it in a sack.. I would hate to see you with your scalp ripped off.. I'm sure the wife would not like that either.
> 
> that's a rhetorical question... no need to answer.


It's generally under the neck strap on my apron, when I remember to put it on. I have gotten as casual about walking up to the lathe as I am with the kitchen stove. This is a reminder to change that.


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 3, 2022)

Glad your ok MrWhoopee, that's a great photo of you and your wife!


----------



## Christianstark (Jul 3, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Wait, Mr. Whoopee has a braid????



HAD a braid.  Just kidding!


----------



## stupoty (Jul 3, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> I was removing the pin from some Torx security screws on the lathe today. Small, close work, so I had my cheaters on and was leaning in close so I could see. Suddenly I realized my head was being pulled towards the ways. Fortunately it was slow enough that I had time to realize that my braid had been snagged by the lead screw and reverse the power switch, freeing myself. Just lucky the QCGB wasn't set for 4 tpi.
> 
> How many times have I admonished an employee about something similar?



I have snagged on the lead screw before looking down a hole I was booring, luckily I was on low rpm and low feed rate   (also my stop buttion is easy to get at).

One of the easier ones to do , the chuck mostly looks kinda dangerous. The feed bars can easily not even trigger an "ow that looks dangerous" feeling. 

Stu


----------



## stupoty (Jul 3, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Wait, Mr. Whoopee has a braid????



Is it a keith fenner (turnwright youtube fella) inspired one ?

Stu


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 3, 2022)

I have fairly long hair and beard. Just try to stay fairly far back whenever the machine is running, and stop the chuck when I need a closer look. Us old Hippies need to stick together. Mike



MrWhoopee said:


> That's "unrepentant old hippie" to you.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm not of the hirsute community; but observe questioning one another's braid is jovial adoration.
I suspect less approval here of man buns . . .
Will commission a new abbreviation, derived from 'DIY' into 'DITY'; or "Did It To Yourself".


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 3, 2022)

Toolmaker51 said:


> I'm not of the hirsute community; but observe questioning one another's braid is jovial adoration.
> I suspect less approval here of man buns . . .
> ha


Your suspcion would be correct. 
I do recognize that it is ever harder to do something that hasn't been done, something that will really offend your parents. 
We had it easy, growing your hair long was enough. Now it takes so much more.
Even so, unless you are a young male Sikh, a man bun is simply ridiculous.
But then, I'm old. What do I know?


----------



## wachuko (Jul 4, 2022)

Glad you came out of this without harm.

This is a pretty cool thread.  As others have mentioned, not how I pictured @MrWhoopee .... and that avatar is to blame! .

Cheers!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 7, 2022)

Glad you are OK. When I was still an apprentice working for a boss,I had a long braid and was working on a linbore when the shaft started pulling on my braid as I was looking at the hole being bored. It felt like a fish nibbling on a fishing line. At first I thought it was one of the guys pulling my leg.....well braid. I gotto tell you,I am glad the fish didn't bite. I could have been a gonner at 21 years old. This stuff happens very quickly and just as you loose that split second of concentration. Be safe guys.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jul 16, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Wait, Mr. Whoopee has a braid????


Must be some kinda damn hippie!


----------



## great white (Jul 16, 2022)

30 years in the military has me to a point where long hair just bugs the crap out of me and its just waay too hot in summer.

but if long hair and machining is your jam, I’ll thow out two words for consideration:

Hair net.

Walk in to the shop and snap one over your locks. If its a braid, a quick tuck and its under the net. No extra heat, nothing to fall off (like a baseball cap or such) and no chance of it getting caught and dragging you to your death. A secondary plus about a net is it prevents *ALL* you hair from getting caught, not just the long stuff in the back.

Perhaps do what I do with safety glasses and hang a hair net on each machine in the shop. Always one at hand and it serves as a reminder to wear one or at least it makes you think more about safety. I make sure I hang a set of glasses over the power button or on one of the levers/wheels that I need to operate the machine so I have no choice but to grab it and move it. Forces me to put a set on or reminds me to wear the set I have on the top of my head.

Beards? Don’t know what to tell ya there except grab a good razor and have a nice clean, fresh shave or keep the scruff and take your chances…


----------

